# IELTS general test ENGLISH EXAM?



## pennybarn

Is there anyone on this forum whom had to do the IELTS English exam to qualify to emigrate to NZ???? I have read on the government site you have to score 6.5 in the test but the person we are thinking of using as a migration agent has told us we don't have to do it?? when do you have to do it? and when don't you?? I am totally confused as this is the reason why we didn't go through with the OZ application???? Thanks in advance


----------



## pennybarn

My husband took the general test in February in London, there were about 250 applicants on the day almost 95% of who weren't English and doing the test to stay in the UK, Brian and two others were doing the test for migration to OZ and NZ, one of the guys he got talking to was on his 5th attempt at doing the exam  he was a plumber with average English as with my husband this test is extremely difficult and his score was 4.5 in listening 5 in reading 5.5 in writing and 9 in speaking, an overall score of 6 was achieved, the lad who was on his 5th attempt had passed each section at different dates but if you fail to reach the criteria on just one part you have to re-sit the test!!!!! and the cost is £125 each time it's done? so I am desperate to know if this is all part and parcel of the application??? 



Everyone included in your Skilled Migrant Category application will have to meet our minimum standards of English. The standard that the principal applicant must meet is different to the standard his/her partner and children must meet.
Principal applicants
For the principal applicant (the person making the application) the minimum standard of English is an International English Language Testing Systems (IELTS) certificate, with an overall band score of 6.5 or better in the General or Academic modules. The certificate must be less than two years old.

However, you may not have to take the IELTS test, if you can show us that you:
have a recognised qualification from a course taught entirely in English
have ongoing skilled employment in New Zealand, and have been in the job for at least the last 12 months
have other evidence that you are competent in English - we will consider the evidence that you provide.


----------



## topcat83

pennybarn said:


> My husband took the general test in February in London, there were about 250 applicants on the day almost 95% of who weren't English and doing the test to stay in the UK, Brian and two others were doing the test for migration to OZ and NZ, one of the guys he got talking to was on his 5th attempt at doing the exam  he was a plumber with average English as with my husband this test is extremely difficult and his score was 4.5 in listening 5 in reading 5.5 in writing and 9 in speaking, an overall score of 6 was achieved, the lad who was on his 5th attempt had passed each section at different dates but if you fail to reach the criteria on just one part you have to re-sit the test!!!!! and the cost is £125 each time it's done? so I am desperate to know if this is all part and parcel of the application???
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone included in your Skilled Migrant Category application will have to meet our minimum standards of English. The standard that the principal applicant must meet is different to the standard his/her partner and children must meet.
> Principal applicants
> For the principal applicant (the person making the application) the minimum standard of English is an International English Language Testing Systems (IELTS) certificate, with an overall band score of 6.5 or better in the General or Academic modules. The certificate must be less than two years old.
> 
> However, you may not have to take the IELTS test, if you can show us that you:
> have a recognised qualification from a course taught entirely in English
> have ongoing skilled employment in New Zealand, and have been in the job for at least the last 12 months
> have other evidence that you are competent in English - we will consider the evidence that you provide.


Was your husband born in England? Is his first language English?If so he shouldn't need to do the test.

Which would have been just as well for my first husband (born in NW London) as (in line with most of the people he went to school with) his spoken English, reading, grammar and writing was appalling! I'm sure half the Brits I know wouldn't pass it if they had to take it!


----------



## pennybarn

topcat83 said:


> Was your husband born in England? Is his first language English?If so he shouldn't need to do the test.
> 
> Which would have been just as well for my first husband (born in NW London) as (in line with most of the people he went to school with) his spoken English, reading, grammar and writing was appalling! I'm sure half the Brits I know wouldn't pass it if they had to take it!


Thanks Topcat!

The look on Brian's face when I told him it looked like he had to re sit the test again..................... suicidal !!!!! I had asked the agent we were thinking of using but she hasn't answered me yet  I love the fact so many people are posting back to my questions! I'm so grateful to this site


----------



## bdl123

Hi,
I had to sit the IELTS exam, I was born in UK, English is my first language and all my schooling & studying has been in UK. I had to do it for my nursing registration. I too think its ridiculous if you can prove ALL your studying has been in English but thats what they want. ButI'm afraid I'm struggling to understand how anybody whose 1st language is English would score so low. I know the 'writing' section is difficult as part of it is essay writing & it is marked on technique (and I understand some people haven't studied since leaving school - i have but only at Diploma level & still found this part difficult) but the 'reading' and 'listening' sections are almost multiple choice or the answers are there for you to 'pick out' of a written passage. I have sat both the general & the academic test (as my reading is soooo good I didn't read the nursing reg application properly and sat the general test 1st!!!!!) the academic version is harder than general as they seem to want more 'technique' but again, only in the 'writing'I did see how a person whose 1st language wasn't English would get caught out & sitting an exam is never a pleasant experience but to be honest, anybody who is English should, at the very least, get a pass. There are practice papers online for you to look at to see & get some idea of what is required, and basically..practice!! So I suppose it depends on the criteria set out by your husbands profession. It's not a general requirement to enter the country as my husband didn't have to sit it.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123

Ps..I'm saying it's not a general requirement but that may have changed in the last year, I don't know. X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pennybarn

bdl123 said:


> Ps..I'm saying it's not a general requirement but that may have changed in the last year, I don't know. X
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi bdl123!

Yes he did get a pass but to obtain the points he needed and so many others like him he needed to get EXCELLENT English which is a score of 8/10 on all four parts, he is a builder so holding a pen has never been a strong point for him and to write the two letters straight after each other was where he struggled there and the listening one seems to be there to catch you out?? The questions didn't come in numerical order so that was quite tough for him too, we have been told it has been made more difficult over the last couple of years ?? I suppose the fact that I have done anything to do with paperwork for us for the last 20 years hasn't helped him but we did buy all the Cambridge litterateur and had the cd's to revise from, but I'm with you, how sad it is to have to prove that you have English skills, we are going as a family, how do they think we have managed for 20 years? I'm just so relieved now we have been told we don't have to do it :clap2: we are all feeling much more positive now


----------



## topcat83

Pennybarn - I hope I'm not misleading you - but I've not heard of a Brit having to take an IELTS exam. See bullet point 2 on the following: English language requirements - that reads 'evidence that you have an English-speaking background'.

As you say, written English Language is not usually a primary requirement for a builder!


----------



## Amt70

Im uk I had to take IELTS exam but only for nurse registration last year. The listening questions should come up in order the writing is hard especially the academic one and the reading if you'r not a quick reader. The rest of my family did not have to take it as all schooling and work in English. Just to emigrate you don't need to take it if you can prove all schooling was done in English.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pennybarn

I hope no one finds this offensive but surely the same "English" requirements should apply to all people wanting to work in NZ??? if you can prove you are English by way of living and going through all of your schooling in the uk at an English school why do nurses have to sit the IELTS exam?? seems a tad unfair a tradesman can go through like that but a nurse has to sit the exam??? I'm sure there's an explanation or maybe I'm just having a "Blonde" moment???


----------



## pennybarn

topcat83 said:


> Pennybarn - I hope I'm not misleading you - but I've not heard of a Brit having to take an IELTS exam. See bullet point 2 on the following: English language requirements - that reads 'evidence that you have an English-speaking background'.
> 
> As you say, written English Language is not usually a primary requirement for a builder!


Hi Topcat............. seems like just nurses have to do it??? how unfair??


----------



## topcat83

pennybarn said:


> Hi Topcat............. seems like just nurses have to do it??? how unfair??


It does a bit, doesn't it? It's the first time I've heard it too - but then I'm no nurse  

It sounds like it isn't an immigration requirement per se but one required by the board that 'converts' overseas nursing qualifications to NZ equivalents. Amt70 - Is that right?


----------



## bdl123

Hi again,
It's only been a requirement for nursing reg since the last couple of years, NZ seem to follow Oz in this respect. I am led to believe that it's something to do with many UK citizens & some people also born there do not have English as a first language..something to do with the vast amount of immigrants I think. The nursing board in the uk have it as a requirement for registration from overseas applicants too, although I have to say I'm surprised that many have passed it )) xx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Amt70

Hi top cat, yes it isn't an immigration issue it's to transfer UK nurse registration to NZ nursing council. Every nurse regardless of citizenship has to do it with a 7.5 in each section if I remember rightly. Immigration does ask that all can speak English.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

